# Family fall festival!!



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

I posted this last year and had a great turn out. Figured I'd post it again. Our Church is hosting a fall festival on Oct. 31 from 6 to 8 pm for all to enjoy. It's safe, we have lots of fun stuff for the kids to do: games, hay ride etc..., we give away tons of candy and we provide all you can eat hotdogs and homade chili. It's all FREE! Last year we had about 500 folks participate and they had a blast. Yall come on out and enjoy the fun.

We are located on 230 Williams Ditch Rd, Cantonment, Fl
First Baptist Church of Cottage Hill


----------



## bwildcat (Aug 7, 2011)

Good luck on the fall festival Mark...We might get a chance to make it over that way if possible. Take care, Bryan


----------



## Boo Boo (Jan 3, 2010)

Would really like to bring the kids but don't think their outfits would be appropriate for a church festival one will be dressed as the character from scream the other as a devil princess


----------

